

John Resig's Secrets of the JavaScript Ninja Released - sasoon
http://ejohn.org/blog/secrets-of-the-javascript-ninja-released/

======
bonsai
I have expected much more from this book. Afer reading Zakas books any other
javascript book looks like complete waste of time.

